# sorry i like this also...



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i just do ok i like this!


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Danielle de Niese was brilliant in this production. I wonder why she hasn't been at the Met since 2014 (according to Operabase).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I enjoy this series where you post songs that you like. But why do you apologize for liking them? Or are you apologizing for posting them? Or is it all just a figure of speech? Sorry (so to speak) for asking...maybe I'm overthinking this whole thing!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

O.P we do have a song of the day thread.


----------

